# Delivery apps provide insurance?



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Wondering if any of the delivery apps provide insurance for drivers when they're logged in like uber and lyft do?

Also, which ones require you to schedule in advance your shifts (as opposed to just turning on whenever you want) and what happens if you don't work or only partially work a prescheduled shift? Are there negative consequences? thanks!


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

re: insurance, read this:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/doordash/comments/4xuhsj


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Postmates doesn't require scheduling but gives orders preference to those who are scheduled. I don't know if there are consequences for missing a scheduled shift.

DoorDash requires scheduling but will let you grab a current shift if there is enough demand. DoorDash wants you to cancel a scheduled shift at least 24 hours in advance. They say if you give shorter cancels or miss shifts too often they'll take away access to advance scheduling. I have no idea what constitutes too often.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks, from some quick googling I did it looks like State Farm and Progressive may offer insurance for food delivery apps, affordably. Got some info on Postmates, their insurance for drivers is definitely lacking.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

uberlift said:


> Wondering if any of the delivery apps provide insurance for drivers when they're logged in like uber and lyft do?
> 
> Also, which ones require you to schedule in advance your shifts (as opposed to just turning on whenever you want) and what happens if you don't work or only partially work a prescheduled shift? Are there negative consequences? thanks!


Most of the insurence is liability


----------



## Tyuhdriveprius (Dec 31, 2017)

https://www.zego.com/
Just found this app . You pay hourly when app is on. I'm waiting to get peoples feedback on it.


----------

